# Basic bike depreciation...



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

there may be other threads on this exact subject, but does anyone have a sense for annual bike depreciation value? I'm about ready to offload an older bike for a new Scott CR1!!!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

bahueh said:


> there may be other threads on this exact subject, but does anyone have a sense for annual bike depreciation value? I'm about ready to offload an older bike for a new Scott CR1!!!


My rule of thumb for bikes is that they loose 40-60% of their value in the first two years, and about 10% per year thereafter. 

That would, of course, not hold true for everything. I think Trek and Cannondale do much, much better than that on e-Bay. Sometimes it works better to part out a bike and sell the frameset seperately. Condition is a big factor as well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Brand/model dependent*



bahueh said:


> there may be other threads on this exact subject, but does anyone have a sense for annual bike depreciation value? I'm about ready to offload an older bike for a new Scott CR1!!!


Big Bad John's rule of thumb is not a bad one, but the range is going to be very large depending on the brand and model. If a given bike has a good reputation, has been shown to be durable, and has not been replaced by a newer and "higher zoot" model, it can hold it's value fairly well. A bad reputation, some broken frames, and a perceived better replacement model, and the value can drop like a stone.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Custom made frames are not attractive to buyers. I am basing this on my own feelings. I saw some Seven frames in my size. The selling prices is what makes them attractive but when I learn that they are custom made for someone else, I lose interest.


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Also agree with Big Bad John*

Bikes are for your personal enjoyment and are a terrible investment from a monetary perspective, IMHO. They may actually be worse than some cars regarding the depreciation in the first two years.

But that's not why we buy them. is it?


----------



## Lazywriter (Mar 8, 2002)

*Well, I just traded my 2002 Litespeed Vortex*

in through their trade in program and got $2500 for it with Dura Ace 9 speed and Open Pro Wheels. I thought that was pretty good almost 3 years later considering I haggled and paid cash for the bike originally and got it for a lot less than MSRP. That is the key to reducing depreciation. If I had paid MSRP for the bike, I would have paid over $5k for the bike, but I walked out of the store for $4100 cash. 
I think titanium frames will hold their value better than most carbon and aluminum frames due to the fatigue life issue. A carbon or aluminum frames history would scare me more if I were buying used on Ebay as you don't know the history of abuse. Titanium frame's fatugue life is still yet to be determined as they really only proliferated over the last decade and most are still running as good as they day they were new. Look at Ebay and see what older LS Ultimates and some Sevens are fetching and you will see what I mean. Size also matters as too large or small will affect the depreciation considerably.


----------

